# Who loves cats?



## Obi1Goosie2043

Hey again,

Just was wondering how many Bettas owners were also cat lovers?! I have about 7 cats! My oldest is a female black and white and she is turning 16 years old in November! She is really thin though and it's worrying me  
I also have two twin males about 8 years old, and they are a white and beige color! They are brothers! And a female calico named Stella! She is their sister! those three are from the same litter! I then have a black cat that is 13 years old and two twin female gray cats, one with a curly tail! Their names are Betty and Wilma! Anyways, I just wanted to write a quick post about that. Would love to meet other cat lovers!


----------



## Indigo Betta

ME!!!!! I LOVE CATS! but I just love most animals
I have a black cat and I love her lots

I also like to make friends with random friendly cats I meet lol


----------



## Catladywithafish

I guess you can say I love cats too. We have four Maine ***** cats. One girl, two twin red tabby and black smoke, who is always in trouble. They are my babies. We have 9 Bettas, (four are Fry or young ones) The Cats just love to sit and watch them. Love all animal too.


----------



## Chachi

I love cats! The only thing stopping me from becoming a crazy cat lady is my husband's allergies! So I'll have to be the crazy fish lady!


----------



## TwistedFishes

Lifetime cat lover here. My current ones are a blue point Siamese female, Mia; a seal point Siamese male, Moki; and Jags a DSH black & grey tabby. All fixed and all indoor. All rescues. Looooove my furries! They don't care about Beau the Betta at all.


----------



## Obi1Goosie2043

My cats also love to watch my Bettas. It's a good thing I have hoods for the tanks because a couple of my cats tried to get inside the tank my reaching in the back opening! lol
All my cats are rescues too! My female twin gray cats I bought at the humane society. They were abandoned on a GO BUS and were brought into the humane society. I felt so bad for them and had to adopt them together. They mimic each other all the time. I love twins! They are about 4 years old now.


----------



## twolovers101

I currently am mom to one male tabby, whom I love to bits. He watches the fish every now and then but has left them alone for the most part and completely ignores them... he's a rowdy guy and is currently trying to attack my hands while I'm typing xD


----------



## MerlinsBeard

Oh I've got a gray tabby in my lap right this moment! Makes it hard to type! I have two very large house cats that are absolutely rotten. Life-long cat lover


----------



## TwistedFishes

I've always had rescue or shelter cats. Mia from a rescue and Jag from a shelter. Moki I took from a horder when he was a baby. I've also taken in stray neighborhood cats, there was one a year for quite a while. Haven't had any around since 3 years ago now. One big tabby came to me one summer, hung out on my porch. Made a bed for him and fed him night and day. One time he came "home" with a hurt paw so I took him to my vet. I had to keep him inside for a week, in my huge dog cage in my spare room. Never let him back out and wanted to keep him, he was such a cool guy. He was a love bug with me but I had a tiny female that terrorized him and he was 3x her size! He had to hide from her, she wouldn't stop attacking him and he wouldn't stick up for himself. That went on 3 months until I found him a good home. I've found all my strays good homes


----------



## hollyk

I have one cat, and I adore her with all my heart. She's the best friend I've ever had. And she doesn't bother the bettas! :-D

For your thin kitty, have you had her blood tested? I'm a certified vet tech, and a 16 year old cat is very, very likely to have at least some degree of kidney failure, which causes weight loss. Hyperthyroidism is also common in kitties that age, which would also make her lose weight. Both illnesses are incurable, but they are treatable (at least for a while) with special foods and fluids for kidneys, and meds for the thyroid. Just a thought...


----------



## MCW

Me :-D I currently have two cats, an Abyssinian and a DMH. My Aby came from a breeder and my DMH from a rescue. Both are 3 years old







My previous cat, a DSH, came from a friend of a neighbor. He lived for 12 years. He had zero interest in any of the gerbils I had or bettas or even the mouse I had at one time


----------



## Obi1Goosie2043

hollyk said:


> I have one cat, and I adore her with all my heart. She's the best friend I've ever had. And she doesn't bother the bettas! :-D
> 
> For your thin kitty, have you had her blood tested? I'm a certified vet tech, and a 16 year old cat is very, very likely to have at least some degree of kidney failure, which causes weight loss. Hyperthyroidism is also common in kitties that age, which would also make her lose weight. Both illnesses are incurable, but they are treatable (at least for a while) with special foods and fluids for kidneys, and meds for the thyroid. Just a thought...


I plan on taking her in next month to get her blood tested. She turns 16 in November, so that is something I will do right away. At my vet it cost about 200$! To get their blood tested. She also throws up a lot, but she eats the grass outside constantly, so that might have something to do with it? She can't jump up anymore, but she can still climb the stairs fine and eats, drinks and uses the litter box still. She's just losing a lot of weight! She is so thin! She just needs to get her blood tested, and I will for sure do that next month!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Our old moggy (15 years old) lost a heap of weight even though he had a voracious appetite and started throwing up from time to time. Turns out he had hyperthyroidism and pancreatitis. 

Like HollyK has mentioned, kidney issues and hyperthyroidism are both problems in senior cats that can cause weight loss.


----------



## hollyk

I understand the cost problem completely! It was just a thought, in case you didn't know some of the issues older cats get. Many owners don't know what the risks are for older cats, but veterinary personnel see those things on a daily basis. 

But yeah, it's expensive. My baby just turned 8, technically a "senior" now, and I want to get some baseline bloodwork for her, too. It's just too expensive at the moment! But kudos to you for getting her taken care of. You and LittleBettaFish must be great kitty parents, to have kitties get that old! My oldest girl passed at almost 18; she's the only cat I've had in my life who has died. My current girl is 8, and my parents have some "foster" kitties that I brought home at about 3 weeks old and couldn't bear to part with later- they're 6 now. I'm just praying that my Lucy makes it into her late teens or twenties!


----------



## MCW

Vet bills are expensive. Many vets offer payment plans and other forms of financial aid to pet owners. There are also organizations that can help with vet bills: http://www.catster.com/forums/Cat_Health/thread/384051 CareCredit is a popular one.

Feburary is usually Pet Dental Health month and many vets offer discounted dental procedures during this time. That can save money 

Pet insurance can help but certain heatlh conditions are exluded from coverage or a pet may not even qualitfy for insurance for currently having certain health conditions, like diabetes.


----------



## hollyk

But in all fairness, the same procedures done on humans, which takes the same amount of work (or even more, if you have a dog or cat trying to eat you!  ) costs a whole heck of a lot less at the vet clinic than at a human hospital. Human hospitals really rob you. lol


----------



## MCW

hollyk said:


> But in all fairness, the same procedures done on humans, which takes the same amount of work (or even more, if you have a dog or cat trying to eat you!  ) costs a whole heck of a lot less at the vet clinic than at a human hospital. Human hospitals really rob you. lol



True  

But if your pet needs a medicine that you have to buy at the Human pharmacy, you're paying full price for it :shock: Most people have insurance that will cover most of the cost. My previous cat was diabetic and asthmatic. He needed Flovent for the asthma and Levemir insulin. Flovent cost around $200 and the pack of Levemir pens cost $250 :shock: A person who needs either of those would pay like $20 and insurance would cover the rest. I don't know if pet insurance covers Human medicines a pet needs or does reimbursements.


----------



## hollyk

MCW said:


> True
> 
> But if your pet needs a medicine that you have to buy at the Human pharmacy, you're paying full price for it :shock: Most people have insurance that will cover most of the cost. My previous cat was diabetic and asthmatic. He needed Flovent for the asthma and Levemir insulin. Flovent cost around $200 and the pack of Levemir pens cost $250 :shock: A person who needs either of those would pay like $20 and insurance would cover the rest. I don't know if pet insurance covers Human medicines a pet needs or does reimbursements.


Hmm... I don't know, either... That's a good question!


----------



## veggiegirl

Yes we had a cat with hyperthyroidism too. It can cause them to be thin despite them always seeming to eat a lot! She was on tablets for a few years before we had to have her put to sleep  The trouble is that hyperthyroidism causes their heart to race all the time and can apparently end up causing a heart attack so it does need treating but the hormone or whatever it is that causes the hyperthyroidism actually improves the kidney function on a cat which has kidney damage so when you start medicating the cat to bring the thyroid hormone or whatever back to normal levels the kidneys suffer as a result because that particular hormone is now not high enough to maintain the kidney function.

That is what happened to our cat, we treated her for the hyperthyroidism because she was all hyperactive and eating like a horse but was very thin and getting weak so we took her to the vet and they checked her out and yep she had hyperthyroidism so we treated her for that but a couple of months later when the meds began to kick in her kidneys began to suffer so we took her back and they put her on kidney meds as well. She lived for another 2-3 years but kidney meds cannot repair damage to the kidneys they just slow the deterioration down and in the end they pretty much went altogether and we had to have her put to sleep  she was 13. I was shocked when the vet said she ws old because our other cat is 18 and is so good still no health probs. I always thought the average lifespan of a cat was like 15-20 years byt apparently not..... Hope my boy Oscar lives to be 20


----------



## hollyk

Yeah, unfortunately there's this really delicate balance with hyperthyroidism and kidney failure. Hyperthyroidism does make the heart race, which can lead to heart murmurs and heart attacks. The racing heart means more blood is pumping to the kidneys, though, which makes them work better, even when they are actually in bad shape. So it does often happen that once you start to treat the thyroid and the heart rate slows, the kidney levels skyrocket and the kidneys start to fail rapidly. It's a bad situation, because both illnesses have fatal consequences. It's all about striking that delicate balance between the two treatments. I'm impressed that your kitty lived another couple of years, actually. Doesn't often happen.


----------



## veggiegirl

Yes it was touch and go for a while but we ended up getting the balance of meds right and she had regular check ups so that we could alter her dosage as required. One of the vets that work at that surgery actually had a cat that was diagnosed with the hyperthyroidism at the age of 18 and it went on to live to be 21 so I thought that was good.


----------



## hollyk

Yeah, that is pretty good. Same situation with my kitty. I guess I'm thinking that she had a shorter time than that, but she also developed cancer (2 different kinds!) at the end of her life, and the one cancer took her very quickly. :-( But they can go on for a while with kidney failure and hyperthyroidism.


----------



## veggiegirl

Oh no not cancer too! poor kitty as if the hyperthyroidism and kidney failure weren't enough to deal with already.....


----------



## MCW

veggiegirl said:


> Yes we had a cat with hyperthyroidism too. It can cause them to be thin despite them always seeming to eat a lot! She was on tablets for a few years before we had to have her put to sleep



Was I-131 radioactive iodine treatment not an option at the time?

A few years ago Hills came out with a new prescription diet for hyperthyroid cats. I'm not sure how the diet works, though.


----------



## veggiegirl

We were advised against it at the time.... I cannot remember clearly why as this was a few years back now....could have been something to do with her kidneys though I really cannot recall for sure. Also no local vets can do it here so she was going to have to be sent away if we chose that option which having been abused by previous owners as a younger cat would have been a major stress issue for her. We could not go with her as we have so many commitments here we cannot even be away for one night. The vet suggested that the tablets were the best form of treatment for her.


----------



## hollyk

We chose not to do the radioactive iodine treatment, although it was a tough decision. The closest place that could do it was a 2 hour drive, and it was a 6 week ordeal. We wouldn't have been allowed to visit her or have any contact at all with her because of the radioactive nature of the treatment. Because of the thyroid problem, she also had heart problems, with a significant murmur. She didn't react well under stress. Every treatment we did at the clinic was considered dangerous, and they were always set up with an anesthetic/oxygen machine, ET tubes, etc. just in case we had an emergency. She did not like going to the vet at all, and was miserable there even when I was with her. We just decided that it was best for her to not have to deal with the treatment. Considering her already extremely fragile condition, we didn't want her to freak out, have a heart attack, and die there alone.

Yeah, she had bladder cancer and eventually cancer in her jaw, too. The jaw cancer is the one that took her quickly- within a month, I think. That was another treatment we decided against- there was the option of removing her lower jaw to extend her life by a few months (no more than that), but we decided not to make her go through that. She was 18 years old and undergoing anesthesia and surgery is hard enough on an 18 year old with a heart condition and kidney failure! She would have had to relearn how to eat. We didn't want her to go through that, or to die on the surgical table. Hard decisions all, but we did what was best for her. You reach a certain point where it just isn't fair to make heroic efforts for your own sake. Her needs were more important than our desire to have her stay with us. So we gave her the best final weeks that we could, and we let her go when she was ready. Looking back, I wouldn't change anything we did. I believe we did what was best for her.

Wow! That turned into a sad story rather quickly! The point is, we decided not to do the radioactive iodine therapy. I think that's where I was going with that! lol


----------



## Aluyasha

I have four cats currently, I would honestly have more but that is the max number I am allowed for my apartment. lol
Atticus, a 1 1/2 year old male I rescued from a bad owner who adopted him from a local shelter. He is very dopey and clumsy. I think he was abused too, he is a little hand shy. (I have owned him since July):


Than there is Jak-ke, a female who will be 3 years old on November 3rd (same birthday as my husband). I got her as a mouse sized kitten from my uncle who let his cat get pregnant. She is only around 5 pounds and walks funny. She is my whole world:


Next is Tao, a 6 1/2 year old female who is litter mates with my other cat, Drew. My mother owns their mother (she was found as a stray in Oklahoma). Tao is obsessed with my husband and toy mice. And she always sits like a person:


Then there is Drew, Tao's 6 1/2 year old sister and littermate. She is a paranoid cat who when not investigating everything is thinking about food. She is also a cuddle bug:


----------



## MCW

Aluyasha said:


> I have four cats currently, I would honestly have more but that is the max number I am allowed for my apartment. lol



I hear you  I'm allowed 2 cats but only one of my cats is registered with the management office so technically I could get another cat ;-) But two cats is plenty  Actually my Aby is more than a handful on his own :shock: I swear he never ever sleeps :shock:

Love the pictures of your cats







In the second to last picture, are you finding that Kitty City modular furniture holding up to 4 cats? I had a huge set up for my two cats 2 years ago but they destroyed it :shock: The nylon ripped apart and the tubes kept popping out with the constant abuse the cats dished out.

HyperT and other serious health diseases are no fun to deal with at all. My previous cat's diabetes and asthma were pretty easy to manage, though definitely not cheap. My current two cats have had no major health issues so far but knowing my luck with pets, they're guranteed to develop at least one at some point in their lives :roll:


----------



## Aluyasha

MCW said:


> I hear you  I'm allowed 2 cats but only one of my cats is registered with the management office so technically I could get another cat ;-) But two cats is plenty  Actually my Aby is more than a handful on his own :shock: I swear he never ever sleeps :shock:
> 
> Love the pictures of your cats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the second to last picture, are you finding that Kitty City modular furniture holding up to 4 cats? I had a huge set up for my two cats 2 years ago but they destroyed it :shock: The nylon ripped apart and the tubes kept popping out with the constant abuse the cats dished out.


 My set held up quite well actually. Though I did always have trouble cleaning cat hair off of it. Plus those individual pieces are pretty expensive, I just switched it out for a carpeted scratcher. I have 8 cat towers currently and I will always find room for more.


----------



## MCW

Aluyasha said:


> My set held up quite well actually. Though I did always have trouble cleaning cat hair off of it. Plus those individual pieces are pretty expensive, I just switched it out for a carpeted scratcher. I have 8 cat towers currently and I will always find room for more.



The pieces are pricey, even at Walmart :shock: The Kitty City web site says the pieces have now been improved with sturdier material so maybe that's what you have. Or maybe my cats are just too active for the furniture  I replaced the Kitty City thing with a sturdy 6 foot tall cat tree.

One thing I kind of want but have nowhere to put is a cat trapeeze I know my Aby would love jumping on it... and falling off when the trapeeze swings too much and causes him to lose balance :lol: There are similar trapepezes you can find for much less on web sites like Etsy.com


----------



## Angelafish

hollyk said:


> Yeah, she had bladder cancer and eventually cancer in her jaw, too. The jaw cancer is the one that took her quickly- within a month, I think.


Just wanted to say I was really sorry to read this... unfortunately our cat was recently diagnosed with cancer in his jaw as well.  Fortunately they caught it pretty early and it's been more or less held at bay with treatment, but of course I know it's really only a matter of time when dealing with that particular problem. Just so sad...

Anyhow, I was just thinking how funny our fuzzy little guy (The Honey Badger) is about this whole thing... it's like he knows how much we feel sorry for him and he definitely takes advantage of it AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. He knows we will give him (almost) anything he wants. To the point of having pork tenderloin for dinner just because he absolutely loves it. haha Love that kitty


----------



## hollyk

Angelafish said:


> Just wanted to say I was really sorry to read this... unfortunately our cat was recently diagnosed with cancer in his jaw as well.  Fortunately they caught it pretty early and it's been more or less held at bay with treatment, but of course I know it's really only a matter of time when dealing with that particular problem. Just so sad...
> 
> Anyhow, I was just thinking how funny our fuzzy little guy (The Honey Badger) is about this whole thing... it's like he knows how much we feel sorry for him and he definitely takes advantage of it AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. He knows we will give him (almost) anything he wants. To the point of having pork tenderloin for dinner just because he absolutely loves it. haha Love that kitty


Thank you very much for your condolences. I'm sorry to hear about your kitty. Same thing happened with mine- we just gave her everything she wanted! And yes, she no longer ate cat food- it was all table food from there on out! ;-) That was one of the ways we knew it was time for her; we gave her a shrimp, and could see that she wanted it, but she couldn't eat it because she was in pain. That was one of the final straws. But I'm so glad that your kitty's cancer was caught early. I hope you have a lot more time with her, and good times!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Our poor senior (he is around 15 years old) is not doing very well. He has been right on the brink of death two times this past year due to chronic pancreatitis, and on top of this has hyperthyroidism and his kidney levels are no longer looking as good as they were at the start of the year. 

He just got back from a week long stay at the vets where he was on fluids the whole time. I thought he was going to die before we got there it was that bad. 

He has _just_ started getting his appetite back and at the moment I am feeding him whatever he wants to eat because the most important thing is for him to have something in his stomach. Luckily he seems to want to be eating the better brands of wet food so at least he is getting some moisture and taurine into him. 

Cats don't live long enough. They bring so much joy into our lives, but the years just fly by until next thing you know they are gone. I'm treasuring every moment (well maybe not when he is biting me while I am giving him his tablets) we have left together because I know that the tough decision is just around the corner.


----------



## TwistedFishes

Cancer is so evil. It took some of my past animals. My dog - lung cancer, he wasn't even around smokers. Cats - Sasha had breast cancer, the vet got it all but years later it came back and spread so fast I had to let her go. And my little Skye kitty got jaw cancer. I opted out of removing part of her jaw too, and let her go. So so sad.


----------



## hollyk

Sorry to hear about everyone's sick or lost kitties. Man, this thread turned sad! :-( To lighten the mood a little, I'm attaching a picture of my daughter, Lucy! She's the best friend I've ever had. <3


----------



## hollyk

Sorry, didn't work the first time! Here's my girl!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Lucy looks like she enjoys a cuddle or maybe that's just because she has such a soft face. 

This is Rama, one of our cats who is probably most attached to me. I think he was deprived of oxygen or something at birth as he has a 'unique' personality. He did however, teach us the very expensive lesson of why it's best not to purchase a purebred cat from a BYB.


----------



## MCW

LittleBettaFish said:


> This is Rama, one of our cats who is probably most attached to me. I think he was deprived of oxygen or something at birth as he has a 'unique' personality. He did however, teach us the very expensive lesson of why it's best not to purchase a purebred cat from a BYB.


What breed is Rama? He's cute 



hollyk said:


> To lighten the mood a little, I'm attaching a picture of my daughter, Lucy! She's the best friend I've ever had. <3


Yes, share pics of our cats :-D

My cats' pictures are at http://www.catster.com/cats/1175962/photos/1 and http://www.catster.com/cats/1163019/photos/1 There's a link on both profiles to my previous cat's pictures.
http://www.catster.com/cats/1163019/photos/1


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Rama is an oriental. We have his 'aunt' as well and you wouldn't even imagine they are from the same breeder. She is perfectly fine health wise and has the typical Siamese (evil) personality. 

Here she is trying to smother him.


----------



## hollyk

Yes, Lucy is indeed a cuddler! :-D She'll just wrap her arm around my shoulder and lean her head against me and purr. I adore that cat! <3

Y'all have such cute kitties! I love looking at these pictures!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Lucy sort of reminds me of our cat Whistler. They have the same sort of expression. Although maybe that is just the universal 'I know I am well-loved' cat face. 

Leroy is stunning MCW. I love the colouring.


----------



## MCW

Thanks  Leroy is a red Aby. I wanted a blue one as well (so I could name the red one Leroy and the blue one Stitch, like the Disney movie :lol but the breeder only had reds and ruddies at the time.

Rama has such big ears :-D My Aby had huge ears when he was a kitten but he gew into them, lol.


----------



## alyymarie

Cats are my favorite, although I do love most animals as well! 
I love their little personalities. 

This pic is my cat Lily, she is about 15 years old, so I've had her for most of my life (I'm 21). She is the spoiled baby in the house, the only pet (besides my fish) and she gets all the attention. She gets very jealous when I'm fussing with my fish tanks.


----------



## Chachi

All these pics are making me wish I could have one!!


----------



## Niece

Awww cute cat. ^-^
Makes me miss my cat Mr.Pus. :[


----------



## Tank Gurl

This is my Izzy Kitty Meow Meow....yeah... Don't lie, we all have little names like that for our kitties!

Was volunteering at a local cat shelter when a gardener brought her in. She was only about 3 weeks old, ears still folded over, just a handful of grey fluff.

The gardener was weed whacking a vacant lot and almost took her head off. Thankfully I was there when she came in, so I signed up to foster her, knowing I was going to keep her. They waived the adoption fee, paid for all her shots and to be spayed! Too cool! 

Picked up my husband, bf at the time, from work and he was like "what the [email protected]#? is that?"....he fell in love with her shortly after. Now she is 5. =)


----------



## fleetfish

Beautiful cats, everyone! I have had cats all of my life and have a huge soft spot for all of them. Right now I have my boy, Quill, an eight year old brown and white tabby. He's a gentle little soul who will not leave my side and follows me everywhere ... in fact he's snoring at my feet right now. He just loves me too much, but I'm not complaining. He is my best friend in the world.


----------



## Silverfang

Cat person! I only have one. I'd love to have a second one... but someone is mean.


----------



## MCW

Cute pictures :-D

Do your cats do anything strange or unusual or just annoying? My Aby is just weird :roll: Most cats crouch while they eat. My Aby stands up :shock: He went through a phase where he ran away from the food bowl every morning :roll: I had to carry him and the bowl to the bathroom and close the door so he would eat. He'll also use the litter box right after I clean it :???: My DMH's only annoying habit is that she likes to grab my hair right at the scalp and pull hard :shock::shock:


----------



## Tree

I love cats! I have four cats of my own and two more living with me that are my sisters. =)

Freyr










Dirk









Gizzy










Pumice









Loki










and I have no pictures of Tama. =( but he is an all black cat. XD


----------



## Aluyasha

Amazing photos of stunning cats everyone!


----------



## Aluyasha

Here are some photos of mine interacting. 
Someone there?

Kitty Cerberus:

Interrupted:

Slumber party:


----------



## MCW

Lots of pics of cuddling cats 







My two never ever cuddle :dunno: They've come close where they'll lie next to each other but they definitely won't cuddle.


----------



## Silverfang

Ashes -is- crazy.


----------



## alyymarie

Aww such cute pics 
My cat's weird habit is that she drinks water from a cup in the bathroom, she always has, won't drink from a bowl. We used to have to turn the faucet on for her to drink from but she finally succumbed to a cup.

And she is the biggest scaredy-cat I've ever seen in my life, she'll hide from anyone except my family, and sudden movements and noises make her take off. She's always been this way since she was a little baby.


----------



## MCW

alyymarie said:


> And she is the biggest scaredy-cat I've ever seen in my life, she'll hide from anyone except my family, and sudden movements and noises make her take off. She's always been this way since she was a little baby.


Leroy spooks easily too :shock: Sometimes just touching him will cause him to leap into the air and run off trilling his head off :shock::shock:


----------



## Silverfang

Ashes won't drink water from her bowl. She'll drink water from everything else.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Our cat Rama eats dirt out of all the pot plants. I think he has pica or something.


----------



## twolovers101

Not sure if I posted a pic of my Rajah here yet but here he is, also, do any of you have cats that do silly things like... lick your toes? :shock::lol:


----------



## Tank Gurl

My cat Izzy does all kinds of silly things....
Steal straws out of fountain drinks 
She only plays with my old hair ties, tries to steal them from my hair when i hold her
She will suck on anything fuzzy, especially my robe, bleh 
She does not meow, she coos and makes raccoon noises.

At first we thought she never would meow, she's only done it less than a dozen times in 5 years, its strange.


----------



## twolovers101

Rajah doesn't meow either, he kind of.... meeps and makes squeaky noises, it's more of a vocalization than an outright meow lol and he plays with my hair too! xD


----------



## Fishybitty

This is a post for me! I love cats we have adopted a total of four. I found one on a street down from us(she was just a tiny kitten) and we named her Zoey. (I named her after the Left 4 Dead character I met my bf on xbox hes from Alaska ;panywho)

We lost John on the 10th of last month, my boyfriend's birthday. He was fine the night before then he woke up and his hind legs were dragging. We took him to the vet asap and they said he had a blood clot. Well, they kept him two nights and he passed the next afternoon. Our Vet said he felt bad because he was showing improvement. It could of possibly been another blood clot, or his heart gave out. _I didn't get to say goodbye._ I'm still coping to this day and tearing as I write this.

Our other four cats are so loving and sweet though, so it helps quite a bit.


(in the picture, John and Stella were adopted in the same cubby @ Petsmart. Simba is just an old man ;p. Zoey we found her on the street and Shadow we adopted @ Petsmart he was 2-3months at the time. Now he is little over a year.)


----------



## alyymarie

My cat likes to lick my nail file, does anyone else's cat do this? I guess it's the texture lol


----------



## bloo97

I've got 10 cats.
Meow.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

alyymarie said:


> My cat likes to lick my nail file, does anyone else's cat do this? I guess it's the texture lol


Our Siamese abducts my mum's emery boards and is obsessed with watching my mum file her nails. 

I think it must be something to do with the feel or texture of it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Finally got a photo of Kannika where she doesn't look like she is possessed by the devil (her eyes always look red because of the flash).


----------



## jadaBlu

Obi1Goosie2043 said:


> I plan on taking her in next month to get her blood tested. She turns 16 in November, so that is something I will do right away. At my vet it cost about 200$! To get their blood tested. She also throws up a lot, but she eats the grass outside constantly, so that might have something to do with it? She can't jump up anymore, but she can still climb the stairs fine and eats, drinks and uses the litter box still. She's just losing a lot of weight! She is so thin! She just needs to get her blood tested, and I will for sure do that next month!


You may wish to call around to other vets for blood work. The cost is typical half or less than what your vet is charging. The cheapest in my area is $85. In the meantime you might try gradually switching to Science Diet Mature. I have had good luck with improving my cats blood values with this food. I have lots of experience with cats that have kidney disease and hyperthyroid. If your cat has kidney disease you may wish to start reading this site and join thier forum it's very helpful.

http://www.felinecrf.org/

PM me if you find your cat has kidney issues I can give you tips be sure to get a copy of you cat's blood values from the lab work for best advice.


----------



## MCW

LittleBettaFish said:


> Finally got a photo of Kannika where she doesn't look like she is possessed by the devil (her eyes always look red because of the flash).



Gorgeous big blue eyes :-D

Can you turn the camera flash off? I tend to do that so my cats's eyes don't look like big yellow orbs, especially if there's plenty of natural light.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I most likely can but I know little of cameras and there are a ton of buttons on my mum's one haha. I probably should read the manual one of these days. 

Usually I only end up with photos of Rama because he is the only cat that doesn't mind having the camera shoved right near him.


----------



## MCW

It's usually the button that looks like a lightning bolt


----------



## jadaBlu

Fishybitty said:


> This is a post for me! I love cats we have adopted a total of four. I found one on a street down from us(she was just a tiny kitten) and we named her Zoey. (I named her after the Left 4 Dead character I met my bf on xbox hes from Alaska ;panywho)
> 
> We lost John on the 10th of last month, my boyfriend's birthday. He was fine the night before then he woke up and his hind legs were dragging. We took him to the vet asap and they said he had a blood clot. Well, they kept him two nights and he passed the next afternoon. Our Vet said he felt bad because he was showing improvement. It could of possibly been another blood clot, or his heart gave out. _I didn't get to say goodbye._ I'm still coping to this day and tearing as I write this.
> 
> I am sorry about your cat. This happened with one of my cats Minnie as well. She was laying down she got up jumped off the bed and started hollering because her back legs stopped working. We had put her to sleep.It was a great shock. This called is thrombosis. I don't know if will make you feel better but once the blood clot forms it's tough to battle. There's little that can be done. Cats that get this are continually subject to getting another clot. You did all you could for him. I feel your pain. Minnie was fine one momement and suddenly there was nothing we could do. Minnie showed up at our doorstep one November night she weighed 5 lbs. We thought she was small young cat thus she became Minnie. She actually was an older cat who did fatten up and turn out to be wonderful. For 9 months she graced our household and gave us a whole lot of joy. The vet said she had a hole in our heart and that's why she got the clot. She left a hole in ours too but there's no regrets. I also have 4 cats plus a dog. Mostly rescued. The most cats I ever had was 7.


----------



## Aluyasha

jadaBlu said:


> Fishybitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a post for me! I love cats we have adopted a total of four. I found one on a street down from us(she was just a tiny kitten) and we named her Zoey. (I named her after the Left 4 Dead character I met my bf on xbox hes from Alaska ;panywho)
> 
> We lost John on the 10th of last month, my boyfriend's birthday. He was fine the night before then he woke up and his hind legs were dragging. We took him to the vet asap and they said he had a blood clot. Well, they kept him two nights and he passed the next afternoon. Our Vet said he felt bad because he was showing improvement. It could of possibly been another blood clot, or his heart gave out. _I didn't get to say goodbye._ I'm still coping to this day and tearing as I write this.
> 
> I am sorry about your cat. This happened with one of my cats Minnie as well. She was laying down she got up jumped off the bed and started hollering because her back legs stopped working. We had put her to sleep.It was a great shock. This called is thrombosis. I don't know if will make you feel better but once the blood clot forms it's tough to battle. There's little that can be done. Cats that get this are continually subject to getting another clot. You did all you could for him. I feel your pain. Minnie was fine one momement and suddenly there was nothing we could do. Minnie showed up at our doorstep one November night she weighed 5 lbs. We thought she was small young cat thus she became Minnie. She actually was an older cat who did fatten up and turn out to be wonderful. For 9 months she graced our household and gave us a whole lot of joy. The vet said she had a hole in our heart and that's why she got the clot. She left a hole in ours too but there's no regrets. I also have 4 cats plus a dog. Mostly rescued. The most cats I ever had was 7.
> 
> 
> 
> Something similar to this happened to one of my cats. One day I found her under the coffee table and she had a fever, her pupils were dilated and she could not use her back legs. She would curl them up under her and cry. Sometimes one leg would jut out uncontrollably and get stuck in place which would make her cry more. Her fever got so bad she was hallucinating. I took her to the vet and was preparing myself for the vet to suggest euthanasia. But instead she gave her a steroid shot and some antibiotics. After a couple of days she was back to normal. It was the strangest thing and I still have no idea what was wrong with her or if it will happen again. I was almost positive I would have had to put her down but she made it through. Now it is two years later (she was 1 year old when it happened) and she does still show some side effects from her ordeal. She walks swinging her legs instead of bending her knees (I call them her peg legs). She can climb and jump though. I am always afraid it will happen again.
Click to expand...


----------



## tilli94

I'm a sucker for cats. I have my little domestic shorthair named Astrid, and I recently found a kitten on my street that my neighbor had "evicted" as she called it, because he pooped in the house when she didn't even have a a litter box for him. so now I have Theodore Galileo who is going to his new home tomorrow. before that i had Jasmine, who I found near dead on someones porch and who now lives with a fellow member on here. So I guess you could say i like cats 

P.S. this is my baby, Astrid


----------



## twolovers101

I got a couple of cute pics of Rajah today, trying to keep me off the computer in a very cat-like way


----------



## alyymarie

Haha aw, that's precious  I love when my kitty clamors for my attention (as annoying as it can be sometimes!). She climbs all over me while I'm on my computer, good thing my desk is too small or she'd go up there too


----------

